# Pottery Barn 2019



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Illysium said:


> Halloween
> 
> They don't have much yet, these are cute though:


Super cute. Love how simple they are. Thanks!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Those are much cuter than the black cat ones they had last year! I have a Halloween mug collection and love the ghost and mummy ones they had as well, but never bought the cat one. I am gonna have to add this one to my collection!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

I. NEED. THIS. !!!!! ☠


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

BTW - 

If any of you collect mugs and don’t have these yet (or this style since they’ve had them for a few years now). They are very comfortable in your hand and and don’t have a thick lip at the top so they’re good to actually use. There are some Halloween mugs I have that are so thick that they just aren’t comfortable using. I’ve actually been using my ghost mugs I picked up last Halloween season all year long!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

One day sale (Friday).....20% off + free ship. Code is SUMMER

Those mugs (and bowls and plates!) are mine!!! 

Word to the wise. If you want them, better get them now while they are shipping. At some point, they will stop shipping and have them available in store only. I missed the chance to get the matching bowls for the ghost and mummy mugs I bought because I waited too long.


----------



## Illysium (Jul 15, 2016)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> One day sale (Friday).....20% off + free ship. Code is SUMMER
> 
> Those mugs (and bowls and plates!) are mine!!!
> 
> Word to the wise. If you want them, better get them now while they are shipping. At some point, they will stop shipping and have them available in store only. I missed the chance to get the matching bowls for the ghost and mummy mugs I bought because I waited too long.


Awesome, thanks for the heads up!

The closest store to me is 300 miles away. I always get screwed living in the middle of nowhere.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Thank you for letting us know about the One Day Sale. I will definitely check it out.


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

No cauldrons this year? Bummer! Last year I got a couple of cauldron bowls and cups. They were very rustic looking and looked great stacked up like a leaning tower of cauldrons (think Harry Potter).


----------



## HalloGeekHalfrican (Sep 1, 2013)

Just when I thought I was making the right decision to stop getting more mugs... they come out with these! Send help


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Bobbiejo said:


> No cauldrons this year? Bummer! Last year I got a couple of cauldron bowls and cups. They were very rustic looking and looked great stacked up like a leaning tower of cauldrons (think Harry Potter).



From PB? I don’t remember those! I know in prior years they’ve always had a larger size (Black) cauldron that I always seemed to miss out on because I was waiting for a sale, but I don’t remember any bowls. Pics?

Oh, and of course the copper cauldrons. The large one and the condiment server. Love those!

Hopefully they will be adding more Halloween to their lineup....I’m sure that can’t be all!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

HalloGeekHalfrican said:


> Just when I thought I was making the right decision to stop getting more mugs... they come out with these! Send help


Send the monkeys my way too because I have a serious addiction! ?


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> From PB? I don’t remember those! I know in prior years they’ve always had a larger size (Black) cauldron that I always seemed to miss out on because I was waiting for a sale, but I don’t remember any bowls. Pics?
> 
> Oh, and of course the copper cauldrons. The large one and the condiment server. Love those!
> 
> Hopefully they will be adding more Halloween to their lineup....I’m sure that can’t be all!


Oops! Got my stores confused. The cauldron bowls were from Crate & Barrel. Which reminds me, maybe I should go check out what they have....


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Got my stuff today! I absolutely love them! And I’m so glad I was able to get a few bowls this year. I missed out in previous years because by the time I went to order them, they stopped delivering online and you could only buy in stores. And what I love about them the most is that they’re usable. You know how some of the holiday dishes you buy aren’t really usable, they’re more suited for display only? Or because they’re holiday you’re afraid to use them because you don’t want to ruin them? Well not these! Totally usable! ? And they’re cheap enough where you can buy an extra set for display only, if you still wanted to go that route.


----------



## Illysium (Jul 15, 2016)

Got my bats today too! I don't even drink coffee or tea, no idea what I'll use the mug for. It was way too cute not to have though.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Another sale — 20% + free shipping now thru Sunday with code SUMMER


----------



## Famous Pumpkin (Aug 12, 2014)

Since a few of you are collecting some of PB's stoneware I just noticed a few of their mugs have been marked down SUPER cheap. They are only available for pickup instore (no shipping) but may be worth a look. The rest of the collection is 20% off.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Famous Pumpkin said:


> Since a few of you are collecting some of PB's stoneware I just noticed a few of their mugs have been marked down SUPER cheap. They are only available for pickup instore (no shipping) but may be worth a look.
> View attachment 714313



Those are from last year. I noticed them last week when I bought the new ones, and they even have several other Halloween items from last year listed on their website for super cheap but not available for shipping. Just for ****s and giggles I plugged in a few zip codes across the country and couldn’t find one single store that any of those items available.

Here’s the triple cauldron condiment server, which I bought last year and I absolutely love. So much so that I’d love to buy another one for a gift, but not available to ship, nor within 200 miles of any zip code I entered. A bit misleading, considering none of the items seem to be anywhere. There’s probably like one store in the whole country that still has stock from last year but it’s probably in the same podunk town as the one and only Blockbuster that’s still in business. ?


----------



## Famous Pumpkin (Aug 12, 2014)

I know! I tried, too. There was nothing within 50 miles of me and I am in LA where PB is everywhere. Had they shipped I would have bought a couple to give as gifts or for a possible reaper gift. Oh well! I love those copper cauldrons! So cute.


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

__





Harry Potter | Pottery Barn







www.potterybarn.com


----------



## Illysium (Jul 15, 2016)

Bobbiejo said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love this thing and have been thinking of buying it for a while, just because it's weird. I haven't seen any of the movies yet though.


----------



## Illysium (Jul 15, 2016)

Everything's on sale. Plus free shipping, no minimum, with FREESHIP.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

What kind of sale this this? Better off waiting for a 20% sale!

Btw, not sure if everyone knows this, but if you have their credit card, you get free shipping 100% of the time across their sites. So my CC is actually a Williams Sonoma Visa, but I get free shipping just for being a card holder even at Pottery Barn.


----------



## Illysium (Jul 15, 2016)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> What kind of sale this this? Better off waiting for a 20% sale!


The two fall wreaths and red agave I wanted, were 20% off. 

Pomegranate Wreath

Pumpkin Wreath

Red Agave

I ended up with this guy too, and only saved a buck. I guess it depends on what you're looking for.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Well that’s true. My mind was thinking specifically Halloween ?

I just always find it funny when I see a “sale” and it’s only like a dollar or 2 off from the original price.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

This finally came today, the large pumpkin cloche. It was on backorder when I ordered it a month or 2 ago, but the minute I saw it was available to ship, I jumped on it. I bought the small one last year but was never able to get the larger size one because it was either out of stock, or when it finally was back in stock, it wasn’t available to ship. They’ll make a nice display with some fairy lights placed inside that I can keep out thru both the Halloween and Thanksgiving season!


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

I’d like to know how their sales work. During the previous sale, the free shipping code was set, so you couldn’t remove it or add a second code to get the supposed discount. I guess I won’t be buying these anytime soon.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

I’m not sure what you mean. Their sales are usually pretty straightforward. Sometimes they just have a flat discount sitewide, usually 20%, and sometimes that includes free shipping on top of that and sometimes not. Other times they just have a free ship sitewide with no other discounts. At least that’s what I’ve experienced. Although like I mentioned above, if you have their CC, you get free shipping every day anyway.


----------



## Illysium (Jul 15, 2016)

Bobbiejo said:


> I’d like to know how their sales work. During the previous sale, the free shipping code was set, so you couldn’t remove it or add a second code to get the supposed discount. I guess I won’t be buying these anytime soon.
> View attachment 716559



That snack bowl hasn't been included included in any of their sales so far, that I've seen. It was on backorder when I ordered it, and had to wait a couple weeks to ship. It's a bright, shiny gold by the way, not brushed, the way it appears online.


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

PB has 20% off and free shipping this Sat & Sun with code WEEKEND


----------

